# Desma winstrol!!!! Good one ;)



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

HERE YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU GOT WITH GOOD PRICE OFFER OF DESMA..


----------



## BigBird (Jun 6, 2011)

I just finished 33 straight days of Desma Winstrol Depot 50mg amps everyday but mine were full of the milky powder with a little bit of watery/aqueous solution on top. 75% of substance should be the "milk" and the rest should be the watery liquid. The ones in that picture are obviously fakes and SEVERELY under-dosed but I was lucky enough to get the real deal Desma amps.  Best Winstrol I've ever done.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2011)

Think I'll stick with the AP winstrol when I want it


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 6, 2011)

These are the fakes/underdosed version.. Seen them posted on a few boards.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

and 90% sources sale that ones!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 7, 2011)

In Spain it is not possible to get anything OTC for 7 years now. Same is in most western europe.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 7, 2011)

Its why 90% sources who sale Desma sale this different fakes!


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

So because 90% of sources sell a known fake its ok to do it as well?


----------



## BigBird (Jun 7, 2011)

If you can get *real* Desma amps, you will be impressed.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> So because 90% of sources sell a known fake its ok to do it as well?



No, I think what WP is saying is that it is very hard to get the real thing so some sources are seeling the fakes because most people don't know the difference and for the sources, they make a ton of money off fakes. It DOES NOT make it right.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 7, 2011)

ZECH said:


> No, I think what WP is saying is that it is very hard to get the real thing so some sources are seeling the fakes because most people don't know the difference and for the sources, they make a ton of money off fakes. It DOES NOT make it right.




big true.


----------



## Fornawy (Apr 14, 2014)

I know this thread has been dead for over 3 years, nut Worl-Pharma ... You selling this shit onlky desmotrates how desperate you are for catching clients, Not saying napsgear winstrol desma is legit, But I got mine oine today and the still have c013 batch, and after 18 hours the disemination is very high 40%White, 60% water... Both of you must be so fake!


----------



## Grozny (Apr 15, 2014)

wp just want to say that all these "copies" are sold for a high price of a genuine pharma products.


----------



## afg24 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wp loves bashing ppl relax buddy and try being truthful and sending ppls orders all of it and not half 'as I say I send two times' that's his fav line


----------



## anabol_lecter (Apr 15, 2014)

Desma is not available for few years. Of course fakes are still available. Working fakes and non-working fakes, but they're dangerous. It's water-based juice = Bacteria.


----------

